# Atlus free to use Sega IPs



## mrtofu (Nov 28, 2013)

deleted


----------



## pokefloote (Nov 28, 2013)

I came here to see if this was posted 

It's not a confirmation for anything _yet,_ but I'm still excited anyway.

Shenmuegami Tensei 3.


----------



## Hells Malice (Nov 28, 2013)

Atlus Valkyria Chronicles yesplz.


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 28, 2013)

Streets of Rage RPG


----------



## Gahars (Nov 28, 2013)

Finally, my Sonic/Persona erotic friendfiction can come to life!

And you people doubted Sega. Shameful.


----------



## Clarky (Nov 28, 2013)

Shen Mue 3 confirmed


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Nov 28, 2013)

This could be VERY good or VERY bad depending on if and how they handle this


----------



## T-hug (Nov 28, 2013)

clarky said:


> Shen Mue 3 confirmed


 
I heard they registered Shenmue III trade mark in Europe on the 25th of this month.


----------



## weavile001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Shin Sonic Tensei confirmed!


----------



## Dr. Ivo Robotnik (Nov 28, 2013)

Kouen Hasuki said:


> This could be VERY good or VERY bad depending on if and how they handle this


 

Pretty much my thoughts exactly. 

I am, however, cautiously hopeful about what might come out of this.



T-hug said:


> I heard they registeredShenmue III trade mark in Europe on the 25th of this month.


 
Nah, that one's almost definitely a hoax.

For reference, see http://www.tssznews.com/2013/11/27/uncovered-shenmue-iii-eu-trademark-likely-a-hoax/


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 28, 2013)

Various Sega properties as imagined by Atlus.... consider me at least curious.


----------



## Ashtonx (Nov 28, 2013)

Yea i can already see sonic characters in persona games that's so going to work... On the other hand shenmue would be awesome.


----------



## SpaceJump (Nov 28, 2013)

I wouldn't say no to a new Panzer Dragoon RPG


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Nov 28, 2013)

> we'd definitely love to have them utilize any of Sega's* dormant* IPs


You left out a very important adjective in your title. This probably means no Sonic, Shadow, Knuckles, etc. demons/personae.


----------



## Prior22 (Nov 28, 2013)

I'd love to get another Sonic RPG.  The first one, if not for the awful puzzles and limited special move selection, would have been really good.


----------



## nl255 (Nov 28, 2013)

I wonder how they will end up making the Skies of Arcadia sequel to be Atlus Hard(tm).


----------



## Sakitoshi (Nov 28, 2013)

an Atlus edgy Sonic game??? interesting.......
I can almost see something like Project X love potion(without the AO stuff of course) becoming official.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Nov 28, 2013)

Phantasy star by atlus? Could be interesting
Or maybe Atlus could localize some of Sega's titles, like VC2 and PSP2i


----------



## Osha (Nov 28, 2013)

Maybe a Sonic RPG that doesn't have butchered music and a Bioware-tier plo-Wait.


----------



## Chiverus (Nov 28, 2013)

With atlus resources maybe we will see a english translation of Valkyria Cronicles 3 at least in a digital format. long shot I know but I can dream cant I?


----------



## Satangel (Nov 28, 2013)

Very interesting, especially considering Atlus their reportoire. Not hoping on anything Sonic related though, really don't care for those.


----------



## GameWinner (Nov 28, 2013)

I won't believe until I see Valkyria Chronicles 3 localization or a new game in the series for either Vita or PS4. Or Yakuza 5.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 28, 2013)

All these ideas are terrible.

Valkyria Chronicles x Persona.


----------



## UltraMew (Nov 28, 2013)

Shin Sonic Tensei confirmed! 
Hoenn confirmed!
Half-Life 3 confirmed!


----------



## GameWinner (Nov 28, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> All these ideas are terrible.
> 
> Valkyria Chronicles x Persona.


I would buy it.
Wii U gets Fire Emblem x SMT so we should get Valkyria x Persona!


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Nov 28, 2013)

So I guess we'll see Sonic Megami X: Kart Racers.


----------



## CompassNorth (Nov 28, 2013)

Sega is going to force Atlus to makes games for franchises this mistreated.  
this isn't good.


----------



## JohnnyBlaze1986 (Nov 28, 2013)

I want to see a Skies of Arcadia sequel. BAR NONE!


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Nov 28, 2013)

I wonder what arcana Sonic is?


----------



## pokefloote (Nov 28, 2013)

Sonic, unfortunately, isn't a dormant IP.


----------



## Relf (Nov 28, 2013)

pokefloote said:


> Sonic, unfortunately, isn't a dormant IP.


 
I'm not sure if you're saying it's unfortunate that Atlus can't use Sonic or that Sonic games are still being made....


----------



## pokefloote (Nov 28, 2013)

Relf said:


> I'm not sure if you're saying it's unfortunate that Atlus can't use Sonic or that Sonic games are still being made....


I'm just being unfair towards Sonic.  Not a fan of recent games though I suppose generations was pretty fun. Only a joke. (;


----------



## Sakitoshi (Nov 28, 2013)

pokefloote said:


> Sonic, unfortunately, isn't a dormant IP.


 
but they say that they'll love to see Atlus work with a dormant IP, but not that they'll not let them use an active IP.
and the way they are saying it is like begging to Atlus "please!, make any of these games the fans want but we don't want to risk bad critics and money"


----------



## tbgtbg (Nov 28, 2013)

Hope you guys are ready for an Alex Kidd SRPG.


----------



## Arras (Nov 28, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> All these ideas are terrible.
> 
> Valkyria Chronicles x Persona.


No man, Sonic 06 x Persona 4 Dancing.


----------



## BAHIM Z 360 (Nov 28, 2013)

Shin Phantasy Star Tensei....GIMME DAT NAW!


----------



## pokefloote (Nov 28, 2013)

Well Phantasy Star is also an active IP... I don't think sega will let atlus touch it, considering it seems to make a lot of cash with it's F2P MMO in japan. Also Phantasy Star Nova for the Vita is coming out.


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Nov 28, 2013)

Arras said:


> No man, Sonic 06 x Persona 4 Dancing.


 
Now with controls so shitty, you get booed off _before _you start!

EDIT: Fine, what arcana would Big the Cat be? (Same series, but when was the last time he showed up in anything relevant?)


----------



## hhs (Nov 29, 2013)

S-Skies of Arcadia? Imagining an Atlus Skies of Arcadia.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Nov 29, 2013)

Hells Malice said:


> Atlus Valkyria Chronicles yesplz.


Oh God yes


----------



## weavile001 (Nov 29, 2013)

Thanatos Telos said:


> I wonder what arcana Sonic is?


 
Fortune/Emperor - Sonic?


----------



## UltraMew (Nov 29, 2013)

Sonic>every other Sega IP or Atlus IP


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Nov 29, 2013)

Segatlus


----------



## tbgtbg (Nov 29, 2013)

Shin Megami Seaman


----------



## Hells Malice (Nov 29, 2013)

UltraMew said:


> Sonic>every other Sega IP or Atlus IP


 
Sonic is awful


----------



## trumpet-205 (Nov 29, 2013)

Sonic is a mixed bag one. Sonic Colors and Generations are very good, but latest Lost World ruined it, again.


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 29, 2013)

Golden Axe Vs. Trauma Center


----------



## Elrinth (Nov 29, 2013)

A new *PROPER* Shin Megami Tensei, Golden Axe (Ax Battler?), Sonic, Shining Force, Phantasy Star or Skies of Arcadia please! 
You know, they should be made like a good game and not this new school crap shit everyone keeps shitting out.

They should stay true to the original games because that's what we like, right? That's why they could be made into a franchise in the first place, right?


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 29, 2013)

ATLUS im still waiting for Devil Survivor 2 3DS.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 29, 2013)

trumpet-205 said:


> Sonic is a mixed bag one. Sonic Colors and Generations are very good, but latest Lost World ruined it, again.


 

A mixed bag usually implies a 50/50 split. Sonic is by a large amount horrible.

I mean the first three games are pretty okay and Sonic CD people like but then what? All the games people pretend are good are actually quite bad. Like Sonic Adventure and Adventure 2 are bad. Sonic Colors isn't even that good, it's still such trial-and-error press-forward game as everything Sonic game has been for years.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 29, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> A mixed bag usually implies a 50/50 split. Sonic is by a large amount horrible.
> 
> I mean the first three games are pretty okay and Sonic CD people like but then what? All the games people pretend are good are actually quite bad. Like Sonic Adventure and Adventure 2 are bad. Sonic Colors isn't even that good, it's still such trial-and-error press-forward game as everything Sonic game has been for years.


 
Sonic 4 started doing it right. But it was just small things that were ruining it. Like every level has pits where you can just fall off the stage, or horrible enemy placements where you get hit no matter what. Still haven't tried episode 2 yet.

But Sonic on the Dreamcast, get passed the controls, is actually pretty enjoyable. Sonic Rush too. I mean, to be fair, I would give the entire franchise like 60% good rating.

One thing that bugs me about Sonic fans is they all say "Sonic has always been about speed!"

No he hasn't. Go play the Sonic games on genesis, or Sonic CD. Yeah there are some fast moments in there, like the loop-de-loops, or the spiral bridges. But Sonic is mainly a platformer. And if you're going so terribly damn fast where you can't see, or the game plays for you, that's bad design.


----------



## Chocolina (Nov 29, 2013)

An admission of defeat?


----------



## DSGamer64 (Nov 30, 2013)

Skies of Arcadia was an awesome game, wouldn't mind seeing a new one at all. Gaming needs new titles and old franchise revival, not rehashes and mediocre spin offs.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 30, 2013)

On Skies of Arcadia.
It had some interesting ideas and I feel happy in saying it exerted no small amount of influence on things to come. However I am not sure it aged all that well when everything else took what it did slightly new and ran with it.
On the other hand if they decide to shake things up and otherwise polish things a bit then I will certainly pay attention.


----------



## stae1234 (Dec 1, 2013)

Oh my God.

Valkyria Chronicles with the social/commu system from Persona....

I mean, 2 kinda came close to it right?

RIGHT????

*DIES*


----------



## mario5555 (Dec 1, 2013)

Shin Megami Tensei: Alex Kidd in Hell


----------



## XDel (Dec 8, 2013)

I've got my fingers cross for a revival of Alex Kidd, Sword of Vermilion, and last but not least Miracle Warriors.

Mind you, it would be nice to see a proper revival of the Phantasy Star series, one with a darker and serious tone, unlike that cartoony crap that we've been getting since PSO (yes I loved PSO but still...)


----------

